# 15 years today.



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Technically, today is my 15 year anniversary. Last year at this time I would have never predicted we'd be where we are now. It sucks that the reality is that loving her is no longer an option. But, unfortunately, I still do. Infidelity stinks.

Just venting. Thanks.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sorry. Keep your chin up!

<3


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

My would have been 14th anniversary is the day before I turn forty...Aug 22 and Aug 23

I get two kicks in the nuts this year


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

spun said:


> Technically, today is my 15 year anniversary. Last year at this time I would have never predicted we'd be where we are now. It sucks that the reality is that loving her is no longer an option. But, unfortunately, I still do. Infidelity stinks.
> 
> Just venting. Thanks.


Vent away !!!


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm with jh52... vent away cuz that just sucks... and double sucks for you sadwithtwolittlegirls


----------

